# Volkswirtschaftslehre



## dergott

Liebe Freunde, was bedeutet 'Volkswirtschaftslehre' auf Spanisch? 

Enseñanza/Pedagogía en Economía?


----------



## gusfand

hola,
será algo entre "Ciencia Macroeconómica" y "Economía Internacional"


----------



## dergott

puede ser, pero "lehre" se refiere a enseñanza/pedagogía?


----------



## gusfand

Sí, "Lehre" es más bien enseñanza, aprendizaje, teoría.
Pero en el contexto de 'Volkswirtschaftslehre' (VWL), 'Betriebswirtschaftslehre' (BWL) la traducción adecuada es 'ciencia' ya que se trata de asignaturas académicas.


----------



## dergott

Muchas gracias


----------



## Akrotiri

Hallo zusammen!

Volkswirtschaftslehre (abgekürtz VWL) ist ein Studiengang. In Spanien würde man sagen "Ciencias Económicas".


----------

